# Too Old to abe Mum?: Tonight Thurs 26 7.30pm ITV1



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

The number of women having babies in their forties doubled in the last decade, but fertility experts warn that choosing career first than starting a family second is a gamble.


----------



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not sure if watching this programme made even more depressed. Or maybe that fact I got a call from my clinic telling me the donor I wanted has gone!


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

I found it quite uncomfortable viewing, apart from the one woman who had already been trying to conceive the other three seemed so painfully naive about their chances of conceiving naturally.  
I'm not sure what the presenter and his wife gloating over their new baby added to the show, they just got on my nerves


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Not a very inspiring programme.  Zita West saying that she meets loads of women all the time who have left it too late.  Would liked to have seen a younger woman on the show who had had a donor egg conceived child in her mid to late thirties rather than a lady in her 50's who went to India. TV just loves extremes unfortunately.  Would have been good for programme to discuss deivf more and the sucess rates for deivf whatever the recipient age.  I think the public needs to be aware that celebs in their mid to late 40's having twins may have had a helping hand in the way of deivf and not their own eggs.  I think as time goes on women will get more savvy and freeze their eggs if the time is not right to have a baby.  Then of course eventually future technology where  we will see donated eggs being stripped of donor dna and having recipient dna put back in.  At this point there will be no biological body clock....?

jane


----------

